# Hair and skin woes.



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Since my surgery on the 18th to removed the remainder of my thyroid and 27 of my lymph nodes my skin has been drier than ever and I FOUND A BALD SPOT!!! Why oh why oh WHY did there have to be a BALD SPOT?! Did anyone else experience this? What did the doctor tell you? How did you fix it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup. I went to Mexico with a few bald spots and had to wear a hat the entire time.

It's a hormonal thing. Once everything becomes stabilized, it all will resolve, but those few months after surgery are rough. Hang in there!


----------

